# How to make your cube catch less?



## Bruce6335 (Feb 7, 2015)

I have a Dayan Zanchi stickerless but it catches quite a bit which I think is slowing me down quite a lot during solves. How can I make it catch less? I tried loosening it but that didn't work is tightening it the way to go?


----------



## Seanliu (Feb 7, 2015)

No. Here are some easy steps.

1. Go on your computer.
2. Go to any site you use to buy cubes from
3. Search "Moyu AoLong V2"
4. Buy.
5. BooYah.


----------



## Bruce6335 (Feb 7, 2015)

I have already ordered a Moyu Aolong V2 I was worried that would have the same problem, now I'm glad I ordered it.


----------



## obelisk477 (Feb 7, 2015)

Yeah Zhanchis are more catchy than Aolong's, but they can be great if you learn to control them better. If you dont overturn or underturn, it wont catch as much. It can help you with your turning control.


----------



## GuRoux (Feb 7, 2015)

lube always helps.


----------



## lerenard (Feb 7, 2015)

Is a weilong supposed to catch a lot? Mine is fine after I lube/clean it, but after a few days it always gets sluggish and locky.


----------



## obelisk477 (Feb 7, 2015)

lerenard said:


> Is a weilong supposed to catch a lot? Mine is fine after I lube/clean it, but after a few days it always gets sluggish and locky.



Do you frequently cube in a sanadbox? a few days is really fast for it to get dirty


----------



## Dong (Feb 7, 2015)

Mine gets dirty after about a week.
The cube dust builds up and it starts to feel smoother, but a lot more sluggish.
I clean it about once a month, so it doesn't work for me.
Is the Aolong that high maintanence?


----------



## mrtomas (Feb 7, 2015)

am I the ony one who doesn't like aolongs at all?


----------



## Alphalpha (Feb 7, 2015)

I think they're just OK. Nothing super special about them other than a famous cuber is paid to use them.


----------



## lerenard (Feb 7, 2015)

obelisk477 said:


> Do you frequently cube in a sanadbox? a few days is really fast for it to get dirty



not usually...

I just cube at my kitchen table, which is clean. Maybe when I toss it on the floor it picks up junk?? I do about 100 solves a day, so maybe that's it?


----------



## ottozing (Feb 7, 2015)

Alphalpha said:


> I think they're just OK. Nothing super special about them other than a famous cuber is paid to use them.



lol


----------



## Cubeologist (Feb 8, 2015)

Alphalpha said:


> I think they're just OK. Nothing super special about them other than a famous cuber is paid to use them.



Is this a troll or do you honestly believe it? Either way is fine, just wondering.


----------



## Alphalpha (Feb 8, 2015)

No. Not a troll. Just stating my opinion. I believe (know) marketing is a powerful tool--causes bandwagoning. Also, just agreeing with ottozing. So many sing praises to the aolong, while there are so many other great cubes out there. To me, aolong's a good cube, just not messianic. Unquestionably, many love it because faz is paid to use it. I've often wondered if he'd use another if he weren't in contract with moyu. Have seen some vids with him using a Gans 357. Makes you wonder...

And why would that be trolling?

Oh yeah, and cubeologist, love your work.


----------



## Stefan (Feb 8, 2015)

Alphalpha said:


> Unquestionably, many love it because faz is paid to use it. I've often wondered if he'd use another if he weren't in contract with moyu.



Hmm, I didn't know that. Where can I learn more about that contract?


----------



## ottozing (Feb 8, 2015)

Alphalpha said:


> I've often wondered if he'd use another if he weren't in contract with moyu.



he wouldn't


----------



## Alphalpha (Feb 8, 2015)

Don't know, just assume. Makes sense. I very well could be wrong. But any marketers worth there salt would have that in there.

I harbor no ill will, just speaking too much. The only thing I know is that I know nothing.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Feb 8, 2015)

Stefan said:


> Hmm, I didn't know that. Where can I learn more about that contract?



In an interview, I remember him saying he won the $1500 prize for beating an WR with a moyu cube and then they just put his picture on their boxes, but he has no on going contract.


----------



## Alphalpha (Feb 8, 2015)

Then that's that. I'm wrong.


----------



## obelisk477 (Feb 8, 2015)

Alphalpha said:


> No. Not a troll. Just stating my opinion. I believe (know) marketing is a powerful tool--causes bandwagoning. Also, just agreeing with ottozing. So many sing praises to the aolong, while there are so many other great cubes out there. To me, aolong's a good cube, just not messianic. Unquestionably, many love it because faz is paid to use it. I've often wondered if he'd use another if he weren't in contract with moyu. Have seen some vids with him using a Gans 357. Makes you wonder...
> 
> And why would that be trolling?



Your theory is off (at least a little bit) in that they made a new version of the Aolong basically for him after the 5.33 DNF corner twist, and yet he still uses the v1. So at the very least he's not just pushing what they consider to be their best cube.


----------



## Alphalpha (Feb 8, 2015)

In the end, the take away is that many use it because he uses it. Doesn't mean it's the end all be all. And, we're he in contract it would limit him to an moyu cube, hypothetically speaking. If i recall correctly, and i may be remembering incorrectly, I saw an 2014 video where he says the weilong was (at that moment) his main.
Unless weilong = aolong (weilong v3).


----------



## Seanliu (Feb 9, 2015)

Alphalpha said:


> In the end, the take away is that many use it because he uses it. Doesn't mean it's the end all be all. And, we're he in contract it would limit him to an moyu cube, hypothetically speaking. If i recall correctly, and i may be remembering incorrectly, I saw an 2014 video where he says the weilong was (at that moment) his main.
> *Unless weilong = aolong (weilong v3).*



No. Also, a ZhanChi, in my opinon, is just as good, if not better, than the AoLong. Equals.


----------



## Alphalpha (Feb 9, 2015)

Seanliu said:


> No. Also, a ZhanChi, in my opinon, is just as good, if not better, than the AoLong. Equals.


Ditto


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Feb 9, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> In an interview, I remember him saying he won the $1500 prize for beating an WR with a moyu cube and then they just put his picture on their boxes, but he has no on going contract.



In the interview (I believe with RedKB) he seemed pretty ticked that Moyu used his image so much. He thought they were just going to use it on a website or once on Facebook.


----------



## Alphalpha (Feb 9, 2015)

I'd love to see this interview. Sounds like a infraction of contract. There must be one. Curious, these things. Marketing, it's effects, and the public's complicity with it is one of my interests.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Feb 9, 2015)

Alphalpha said:


> I'd love to see this interview. Sounds like a infraction of contract. There must be one. Curious, these things. Marketing, it's effects, and the public's complicity with it is one of my interests.



http://youtu.be/wLCc9h8kBWo

It's around he 6:40 mark


----------



## Alphalpha (Feb 9, 2015)

ViolaBouquet said:


> In the interview (I believe with RedKB) he seemed pretty ticked that Moyu used his image so much. He thought they were just going to use it on a website or once on Facebook.



Watched it. Well, isn't that a load of #@ on Moyu's part. If I were him, and it weren't resolved to my liking (royalties, plus back pay), I'd go break the record with another cube brand. He can obviously do it. And I still contend that a great number of people love the Aolong because he uses it. That says nothing about him; it says something about the users. Obviously the Aolong is a great cube. But it is obviously highly inspired by the Zhanchi, and improves upon it in some areas. Yet, it is not the "best" cube for all. I stick with my initial syllogism--if the best in the world uses x, then those who wish to be good will use x. What would Felix switching to the Aurora do if he could break records with it? would there be no up tick in sales for the aurora. Would some birdies not be singing different songs. Not too hard to imagine, no? Anyway, never was a jab at Felix. His interests and private life are his. He appears to have good balance, practicing only an hour or so a day. My intent was always commentary on the public-market relationship (ref.-Adorno, Theodore. _On the Fetish Character of Music and the Regression of Listening_). As is, I am and have been rooting for a ~5 WR single from him this year.


----------



## MM99 (Feb 9, 2015)

Seanliu said:


> No. Also, a ZhanChi, in my opinon, is just as good, if not better, than the AoLong. Equals.



IMO the aolong is the best cube I've ever touched the thing can cut close to two cubies or 67 degrees I've owned multiple zhanchis and the speed of the aolong is just on another level the only real cons I have found with this cube are the corner twists and the lockups that occur when you try to spam tps in algs. The zhanchi however is still an excellent cube and performs extremely well and is still a viable cube in the modern world but I just can't see how you can think it's better than the aolong from a performance standpoint. If you're judging based on feel of the cube then that's understandable cause everyone's preference is different. anyway I'm rambling Id just like to know why you feel the zhanchi is better than the aolong


----------



## Krazy Kube (Feb 9, 2015)

So, I have a cyclone boys I got online for about 5 dollars from z-cube, and I was so amazed at the quality for the price. It was nothing compared to my sticker less Zhanchi. However, I have learned quite a few tricks to speed up your cube. First, always use silicon spray. However, you want to take the whole cube apart including screws, etc. etc. to clean off any grease. Never use WD-40 or petroleum jelly aka Vaseline. Next, once everything is clean, spray the screws, washers, springs, inside of the center pieces, outside of all the pieces and also the core with silicone spray. Then reassemble the cube with a tension to your likening. My cyclone boys cube is perfectly tensioned and if you get that right, you can do really good corner cuts. Mine can do a 45 degree cut without hesitation and it has never popped on me. Never. However, with a Zhanchi, It's difficult because the plastic is very slidy and can pop easily. It can be very hard to find a fast but firm tension for your cube. Another thing about tension is to always make sure that the cube is equally tensioned on all sides. This is extremely important if you want your cube to fell the same when your solving it. If you can get these steps down so far, your cube will be really fast. Now, when you apply silicon spray, It can seem to make the cube a lot slower. Here's my hint; put on gloves and work the cube for about half an hour, leave it for 15 minutes and then check on it. If it's still jerky, then repeat the process until the cube I smooth. You also want to have a paper towel handy to soak up any spray that may come out of the cube while your working it. Hopefully, his will help a lot. Wow, I just realized how much I wrote for my first post ever on this forum. Hope it works!

oh, by 45 degrees, I mean that the whole top layer can be diagonal to the middle and bottom layers.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 9, 2015)

Turn better

Edit - I read the thread. I know a lot of top cubers use AoLong. They also try the other great cubes and use the one they do best with at home. Do you go through a lot of tin foil hats Alphalpha?


----------



## Johnny (Feb 10, 2015)

The AoLong is the best in most categories. It's faster than most other cubes, corner cuts better, feels better, pops less, locks up less, etc.

The Zhanchi? Lol please. That cube is outdated and pops constantly.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Feb 10, 2015)

1. Break in your cube 
2. If it repeats go to step 1 if not step 3
3. Done



Johnny said:


> The AoLong is the best in most categories. It's faster than most other cubes, corner cuts better, feels better, pops less, locks up less, etc.
> 
> The Zhanchi? Lol please. That cube is outdated and pops constantly.



Who cares if its outdated, it is still an awesome cube, 
Also, tensioning can fix a Zhanchi's popping, the Aolong isn't perfect for everyone.


----------



## Alphalpha (Feb 10, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> Do you go through a lot of tin foil hats Alphalpha?



Bully much? Just saying what I think. Never said it wasn't a great cube, just that there are other great cubes. No need to be mean.


----------



## Berd (Feb 10, 2015)

Alphalpha said:


> Bully much? Just saying what I think. Never said it wasn't a great cube, just that there are other great cubes. No need to be mean.


I think it was sarcasm...


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 10, 2015)

Alphalpha said:


> Bully much? Just saying what I think. Never said it wasn't a great cube, just that there are other great cubes. No need to be mean.



It wasn't sarcasm. You appear to be attacking Faz for using a cube which a lot of the best cubers in the world agree is the best cube. You may be correct that more slower people will use the cube Faz uses but if you can't afford all of the best cubes then picking the most commonly used cube by the best cubers is likely a good choice.

If I were to guess because of this way of thinking you also believe in other conspiracies.


----------



## Alphalpha (Feb 10, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> It wasn't sarcasm. You appear to be attacking Faz for using a cube which a lot of the best cubers in the world agree is the best cube. You may be correct that more slower people will use the cube Faz uses but if you can't afford all of the best cubes then picking the most commonly used cube by the best cubers is likely a good choice.
> 
> If I were to guess because of this way of thinking you also believe in other conspiracies.



Again you bully... and, fyi, the earth going around the sun was a conspiracy, nuclear energy was a conspiricy, the NSA wiretapping was a conspiricy. We all don't just bow to what other say, what commercials tell us, and what the group thinks. If we did so, we'd all be sitting in caves waiting for lightening to strike so we could gather around a temporary fire for a moment.

You obviously read nothing of what I wrote. I literally said I was not putting down felix. I wasn't putting down anything. I was just making a basic claim on consumer-market relationships. As a professor in reception theory, I know my claims have grounds. They are perhaps too esoteric too be understood in brevity. I literally said this. 

Just read. That, or continue to react to elected misinformation. I still hold up my premise which has been horribly misunderstood: the aolong is the Nike Air Jordan of cubes. Such says naught about Michael jordan. You may either consider my theory, let it go, or continue to highlight your functional illiteracy.

Poor Muse of Letters, she must be starving for all the illiteracy.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 10, 2015)

Sorry professor. I bow down to your intellectual superiority based on your assumptions.


----------



## AlphaSheep (Feb 10, 2015)

Well, it looks like we may have the perfect opportunity to test Alphalpha's hypothesis: How many cubers will switch to a Gans 357?


----------



## Berd (Feb 10, 2015)

AlphaSheep said:


> Well, it looks like we may have the perfect opportunity to test Alphalpha's hypothesis: How many cubers will switch to a Gans 357?


I just saw it too!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 10, 2015)

That's kinda funny because I've had a white 357 since Nottingham summer but have only just received stickers in my colour scheme for it.

I hope I switch to it now.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Feb 10, 2015)

So our first switch happens
I will stick to my Aolong for the time being.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 10, 2015)

CriticalCubing said:


> So our first switch happens.



Cornelius Dieckmann and Rob Yau have been using the 357 as their main iirc.


----------



## Berd (Feb 10, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> Cornelius Dieckmann and Rob Yau have been using the 357 as their main iirc.


Ever since my class mates disassembled my cube and distributed the pieces so I'm a corner short. That happened today so I've had to switch to my backup - the 357. Coincidently Feliks also switched today. Coincidence?! 




Illuminatee!!1!


----------



## CriticalCubing (Feb 10, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> Cornelius Dieckmann and Rob Yau have been using the 357 as their main iirc.


I also used the gans as my main until the corner broke  I liked the performance and feeling of gans. I dont want to buy another 357 as gans announced 356 so I am waiting for it.


----------



## Krazy Kube (Feb 10, 2015)

The cube I use is a Cyclone boys. The reason I got it was because I gave away my Dayan Zhanchi to my aunts mother to bring to our cousins in Japan. NO I am not Japanese, they were married into the family. So, I was on z-cube looking for some new cubes and a new 3x3x3, when I saw this for really cheap, and thought that it would be worth a try. I think it's a cyclone boys Feixuan, but I don't really know. It's a white plastic model, and it ran extremely smooth after I took it out of the package and lubricated it with silicon spray. I then tensioned it to my liking and it has never popped on me, and requires a very low maintenance rate, of about 1 lube every 3 months. The screws never lose their tension, and it's not even that noisy, so a win-win for me. From Zhanchi to this cube, I would say my time immediately dropped ten seconds because of the amount of sticking the Zhanchi went through, and its high tendency to pop because of bad tensioning. I highly recommend this cube for those who want one cheap but good, as well as competition legal. If you know how to adjust it well, then your set. And it only costs 3.20 on zcube, plus shipping and handling which is very low.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 12, 2015)

Wow did this thread escalate.
but anyway the zhanchi is a bit catchy. the only solution i can think of is to enlarge the holes. lubing should also work.
or just work on accuracy.


----------

